# Is there a way around a password?



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I was writing an article for our state homeschool newsletter and password protected it so the kids could not accidentally erase it. I ALWAYS use the same password.....but apparently I didn't. I have tried everything and the computer won't give me back my article. It's in Microsoft Word.......is there any way around it?


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

According to Microsoft they offer no way to recover a lost password but do say that the passwords are case sensative. If you do a google search there are programs that say they will crack the passwords.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I know a guy from our church who hacks passwords, etc. He even has a program to generate false codes for MS software when you want to install a pirated copy. I know it can be done with the windows log-on passwords so I would believe it can be done in Word as well -- now how to do it is another question.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

morrowsmowers said:


> I know a guy from our church who hacks passwords, etc. He even has a program to generate false codes for MS software when you want to install a pirated copy. I


Sounds like someone who need to check out those commandments. The one about stealing doesn't give much room even for stealing software.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ah so true.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

morrowsmowers said:


> I know a guy from our church who hacks passwords, etc. He even has a program to generate false codes for MS software when you want to install a pirated copy. I know it can be done with the windows log-on passwords so I would believe it can be done in Word as well -- now how to do it is another question.
> 
> Ken in Glassboro, NJ


And he IS a member of this church? As Gary and Arabian Knight said, they need to check out those commandments! Dowloading pirated copies is just the SAME as stealing!! Not sure what commandment hacking breaks, but it is also not good! :nono:


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

There is a big difference between generating a key to illegally run software and a program that will find the password for a document that you created, on your computer with software that you can legally use.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

That's one of the reasons I do no business with him. I have no say in his attending our church but I do not want to get involved with illegal software issues with him. He thinks it is funny when I tell him.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks. I did look up one of those password break things, and it did break the password....but it only showed me the first 5 words and then I had to pay $35 if I wanted the rest of my document. I'll just start over.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Have you tried this one?

http://www.elcomsoft.com/aopr.html

http://www.crackpassword.com/products/prs/integpack/aopr/


----------

